# 1970 Mustang Boss 302



## inkedchef (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all, here are pics of my latest build. I'm pretty proud of it considering it's only my 2nd model so far, tell me what ya think!!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Excellent! How'd you do the "mustang" lettering on the back?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

For your second buildup.You did one sweet Job on the Mustang:thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Second kit? Are you kidding? That looks great! Keep on building, you are only going to get better and you are already on a great start!

Steve, most of the time you get a decal for the lettering. Sometimes the lettering is molded onto the kit and you can always foil it and paint. Then when you polish the paint you can rub through to the lettering and get them to come out that way too.
Chris


----------



## inkedchef (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, I really appreciate them! Yeah, Steve, like superduty said, it was a decal. Even though the letters were molded into the body, it included a decal that fit right over the raised letters. Well, not RIGHT over them, it took a few minutes of wetting and rewetting and aligning with a toothpick to get it straight. I haven't dived into the world of foil yet but the results I've seen look incredible. I think for my next build, bare metal foil is a necessity.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Mighty cool. Looks great!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Really, only your 2nd?

Very nice, you are gonna have a great modeling future ahead of you!
Nice clean job. I've always loved that bodystyle!

Steve


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, That was gonna be my next model. Now I have to get it. Awesome Awesome. One day I'm going to rebuild a Boss 302 hope it looks as sweet as yours. Nice work!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW! Hell, the second model _I_ built is hanging it's head in shame!!

Great job!

Wayne


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Ya gotta' scuff the treads, man. Cool car!


----------

